# Petrified wood source



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know where I could buy some petrified wood? Only need smaller pieces for a 60p.

Checked aquarium west but didn’t see any. Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out some lapidary shops. There used to be a good one in Cloverdale, but it's gone. I think there's a good one in Abbotsford.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe RAD has some.

https://www.facebook.com/RADAquaticDesign/

Check them out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

When I was here 6 months or so ago they had some petrified wood. Out of Edmonton.

Aquarium Central | Home


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks they are local as well I’ll have to check them out! Appreciate the help guys!


----------

